
My Summer Car Game - pmcpinto
http://www.johannesrojola.com/msc/
======
Geee
It isn't shown in the video, but you have to put the whole car together from
parts:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI0TxB9rspI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aI0TxB9rspI)

Btw, the developer is the same guy who is known from the sports documentary
(enable subtitles):
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phOjmGxK5EQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=phOjmGxK5EQ)

~~~
herdrick
In the first video he adjusted the valves with the valve cover off and the
engine running ... did this madman simulate movement of the valves, cam,
pistons, etc? To do it at the granularity needed to make that valve adjustment
an organically arising need would be too computationally intensive I think.
But how far did he go?

Doesn't matter - this guy is great.

------
xornor
This will be the greatest art project ever about genuine finnish culture.

Almost every finnish man has lived this fantasy in the summer when he was 18.
It needs also small town with girls - if you are drunk enough and your music
from stereos is louder than anyone else's, they will come to back seat of your
car for the drive.

------
jluxenberg
The video on that page is worth watching, game itself is really impressive:
[https://youtu.be/r0IZ_TEzg7M](https://youtu.be/r0IZ_TEzg7M)

------
hcarvalhoalves
Tweaking the car parts and putting bolts into place reminds me of an absolute
DOS era classic called Hot Rod [1].

[1]
[http://www.abandonia.com/en/games/34/street+rod+2+-+the+next...](http://www.abandonia.com/en/games/34/street+rod+2+-+the+next+generation.html)

~~~
yaleman
I loved street rod so much... hard to reproduce it.

------
blahedo
There's something really wonderful about that 90s web aesthetic, as tacky and
free of design sense as it is.

~~~
glaberficken
I've been noticing that same transformation in my own perception of webdesign.

As I become more and more jaded about web "3.0" flat this, paralax that, my
font is bigger than your font bullshit, the more nostalgic I become about
default browser styles and table layouts from the 90s.

oh and the colours =)

~~~
PhasmaFelis
I miss when most content was there because someone thought other people might
find it interesting/entertaining/useful, as opposed to because they wanted to
drive daily pageviews.

------
mikkom
The pricing policy is great!

[http://steamcommunity.com/groups/mysummercar/discussions/0/6...](http://steamcommunity.com/groups/mysummercar/discussions/0/617329150705025798/)

------
smacktoward

       IMPLEMENTED:
       * Walking simulator
       * Car stereos with installable subwoofers
       * Camera to take photographs
       * Parts shop for spare parts and tuning parts
       * Does have graphics of some sort
    

Priorities! :-D

------
s3cur3
Reminds me of X-Plane in the old days (note the _massive_ changelog on the
home page):
[https://web.archive.org/web/20040203100812/http://www.x-plan...](https://web.archive.org/web/20040203100812/http://www.x-plane.com/)

Clearly the passion project of one very detail-oriented developer.

~~~
jmspring
X-plane is of course still around.

[http://www.x-plane.com/desktop/home/](http://www.x-plane.com/desktop/home/)

------
meshko
This is the funniest video I have seen in my entire life and I saw some pretty
damn funny videos about llamas.

~~~
sebastianconcpt
The guy is hilarious yeah. A little bit too much beer too

------
sehugg
So it's like the Dwarf Fortress of driving simulators?

------
Xorlev
I would play this. Incredible work, so much detail going into the actual car.

I rather appreciated his dry humor in the YouTube video, it's worth the watch
even at 60 minutes.

------
yorak
Greg Anderson [1] from the Arcticstartup summed it up nicely: "My Summer Car
... is better described as bored Finnish guy in the 90's simulator."

[1] [http://arcticstartup.com/2015/04/14/my-summer-car-looks-
like...](http://arcticstartup.com/2015/04/14/my-summer-car-looks-like-a-
masterpiece)

------
Pxtl
I love the sound of jingling beer bottles every time he closes the car door.

------
ptaipale
Oh. Furry dice.

I had never thought of the reason why people put furry dice in their rear
mirrors - apart from knowing the "I know it's kitsch and I want it" part - but
this triggered be to look it up.

And according to study linked by Wikipedia, it's not even actually suggesting
a reckless driving style:
[http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8166776](http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8166776)

------
jimbler
I don't know if it's real, but it's awesome.

~~~
mcantelon
Seems like it's real. The creator's put out a lot of videos of gameplay and
development.

------
hayksaakian
drunk driving simulation too wow

[https://youtu.be/r0IZ_TEzg7M?t=22m28s](https://youtu.be/r0IZ_TEzg7M?t=22m28s)

~~~
joshuapants
Did the avatar say "perkele" after chugging the beer?

~~~
gulpahum
Yes of course.

------
hip911
develop'per reminds me of Raikonnen! 5 _

